# جميع الاجهزة والبرامج المستخدمة في الكول سنتر



## mn940 (26 أغسطس 2011)

انا مهتم جدا بموضوع الكول سنتر وبفكر
في أنشاء مركز كول سنتر 
بس معلوماتي الفنية عن الامر تكاد تكون محدودة وقاصرة وبالتالي محتاج من الاخوة بالمنتدي
اللي عندهم مهارات خاصة حول الموضوع 
افادتي بأكبر قدر من المعلومات الفنية اللي 
يصعب علي الشخص العادي معرفتها
أنواع الاجهزة اللي بتستخدم فيه
أسعارها والصناعة بتاعتها
أماكن الشراء 
اي ملاحظات علي الموضوع 

​


----------



## mn940 (28 أغسطس 2011)

برجاء المساعدة في الموضوع اللي يعرف معلومة يفيدني


----------



## amgda (29 أغسطس 2011)

كورس احتراف الهاكرزhttp://www.filesin.com/A75E652051/download.html 
ولو طلب منك password من هذا الرابط
http://www.filesin.com/83E1152054/download.html


----------



## mn940 (29 أغسطس 2011)

كورس هاكر ايه بس يا استاذنا الله يهديك ، واضح اساساً أنك مش عارف أيه شيء عن السؤال


----------



## عبد الرؤوف صبره (1 سبتمبر 2011)

أخي ماذا تنوي بالضبط؟
هل هو شراء call center جاهز و برمجته و استخدامه
أم تريد تصميم شي خاص بك؟
أنا اتبعت دورة في Alcatel-lucent call center (Genesys Compact Edition) و يمكن أعطيك بعض الأفكار لو أحببت
ولكن أرجو تحديد سؤالك


----------



## mn940 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

محتاج أشتري جديد أو مستعمل مفيش مشكله المهم الضمانات 
وجودة الاداء للأجهزة 
موضوع الماديات مش تفرق معايا نهائي 
التكلفة انا سايبها مفتوحة مشروعة حتي 100 الف ريال 
-----
كذلك الشخص اللي يقدر يركبلي الاجهزة هتحمل تكاليف سفرة لتركبها بقطر
وأجرة بالدولار اللي هيطلبة وفق السعر المتعارف عليه لمهندسين الاتصالات بس لازم يعطي ضمان أو يرتبط بعقد 
اي استفسار أستاذي أنا حاضر 

​


----------



## mn940 (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مازلت منتظر التواصل من الاخوة المحترفين في هذا الامر 
[email protected]


----------

